# Inconvénient(s) iPod (nano) gravé [4e génération]



## iMacompris (16 Décembre 2008)

Allô! J'aimerais savoir quels sont les inconvénients d'un iPod gravé (une gravure au dos, offert sur le site d'Apple), s'il y en a. J'ai aussi entendu parler que en achetant un iPod rouge (je ne sais pas lequel) Aple donne de l'argent pour la recherche sur un certain cancer... ou quelque chose dans le genre. Est-ce toujours le cas?

Merci pour ces deux éclaircissements!

Passez une bonne journée!


----------



## VFred (18 Décembre 2008)

Copier-coller sur le site Apple :

*




*

*Petit lecteur pour une grande cause.*

Lorsque vous achetez un iPod nano (PRODUCT) RED Special Edition, vous recevez un iPod nano présenté dans un boîtier rouge symbolisant votre implication dans l'initiative (PRODUCT) RED. En effet, Apple reverse une partie du prix de votre achat au Fonds Mondial de lutte contre le SIDA en Afrique. Tout simplement.

*Rejoignez le mouvement.*

(PRODUCT) RED n'est pas une organisation caritative. Il s'agit d'un mouvement auquel vous pouvez participer en achetant tout simplement des produits et des services (RED) dans vos magasins préférés. En choisissant (RED), vous contribuez à financer l'achat et la distribution de traitements contre le SIDA en Afrique. Pour en savoir plus, rendez-vous sur le site www.joinred.com.

*100 % iPod nano.*

Disponible exclusivement sur l'Apple Store en ligne, iPod nano (PRODUCT) RED remplit toutes les fonctions que vous attendez d'un nouvel iPod nano  y compris un superbe écran couleur, une autonomie pouvant atteindre 24 heures4 et une grande capacité de stockage pour vos chansons, vidéos, photos, et autres contenus.


----------



## DeepDark (18 Décembre 2008)

iMacompris a dit:


> Allô! J'aimerais savoir quels sont les inconvénients d'un iPod gravé (une gravure au dos, offert sur le site d'Apple), s'il y en a



Oui je n'en vois qu'un : la revente (selon la gravure).


----------



## VFred (18 Décembre 2008)

Donc oui, acheter un iPod rouge permet de faire une bonne action.

Quant à l'inconvénient d'une gravure, ben c'est comme un tatouage sur la peau : quand tu l'as, tu ne peux pas l'enlever.

Je te conseille donc d'éviter de graver le nom de ta copine ou de ton groupe péféré


----------



## iMacompris (20 Décembre 2008)

(hahaha: la copine ou le groupe préféré )  ok, merci pour vos réponses! (je croyais que j'en avais pas car je ne suis pas averti par e-mail on dirait sur macgeneration.. il me semble pourtant avoir coché l'option correspondante.. mais c'est pas grave!

J'ai commandé mon premier iPod tantôt. Je n'ai jamais eu de lecteur mp3 avant.. mon vieux lecteur cd fonctionne toujours mais c'est encombrant d'ammener tout mes cd partout..! J'ai hâte et j'espère que cet iPod dûrera longtemps (pas aussi longutemps que mon lecteur cd (qui a environ 7 ans et qui a lu des centaines de disques puisqu'il servait de lecteur cd de maiosn pendant quelques années) je crois mais s'il peut vivre pour un bon 5 ans, je serais bien content!

Merci pour vos réponses! (sujet résolu)

*Juste une p'tite dernière: C'est combien qu'ils donnent pour Apple lors d'un achat d'un iPod rouge? 1$ ? 5$ ? 10$ ? 25¢ ? Seul Apple le sait?

Bye!


----------

